# Very interested in the DIY meetings



## cloud-nine (9/2/17)

Hi,
I'm very interested in these meetings. Live in Centurion and is a newbie. Would love to learn from the experts...


----------



## Dietz (9/2/17)

Keep and Eye on the thread below:
Not in Centurion but not too far either, We did the 1st one near Edenvale \ East Rand.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-meetups-gauteng.t33825/

And as @Quakes said, Feel free to introduce yourself -> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

